# Travelling car not going well



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

As some of you will remember, we had a bit of a loose poo issue with Dexter but I am pleased to report that now changing food to Barking Heads he has firmed up & become more regular too so less accidents.

But I still have a problem with the car. We crate him in the car and without fail - we'll be 2 minutes down the road and begin to smell the dreaded smell. He always empties his bowels and it is always runny & messy (I'm guessing its nerves)

One trip was a short drive to vet, then a short drive to the beach and then a 10 minute drive to puppy training (which we then late for as I had to clean him up).

I'm at my wits end as I dread each journey. Any tips ?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How about trying a trip out immediately after Dexter has emptied his bowels? Just a quick 5 minute trip. You could extend the journey over time.

Where is Dexter in the car? Lolly disliked the car at first and would cry when she couldn't see me (during the 20 seconds it took me to get round to the drivers side after putting her in the passenger side!) We had a soft crate that we would secure onto the passenger front seat so Lolly could see me. Then after a few weeks due to a full car she was moved onto the back seat with the children so I kept her there after that. Then during a weekend away with a full car she needed to go into the boot. She was put up high on top of the cases so she could still see us and was fine. She has stayed in the boot since and now uses her old metal crate.
So it might be a good idea to put Dexter where he can feel reassured that he can see you.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I too had this happen with a young pup who comes to me during the day, its only a 5 min journey but he too would stress out and poo. So I let him travel out of his crate on the passenger seat ( car harness on) and he is fine now. If he lays nice and quiet I rest my spare hand on him and speak reassuringly to him, if he whines I take my hand away so that he knows the petting stops if he gets upset. You can always introduce the crate again at a later date, when your pup has realised car travel is not scary.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. I have no advice on car travel - just wanted to say I am pleased for you that the poo situation is a bit better since changing food. I have started giving probiotic yoghurt with his food and it seems to be helping too.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Two very good pieces of advice.

In addition, I started with a couple of journeys that were literally around the block (1mile) and home again with lots of praise. I was aiming for journeys with lovely happy endings so that Millie associated a car journey with something nice.

You have the beach, so that is a wonder journey's end.

Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry to say but think you just have to keep going! One of my terriers did not like the car but eventually she got used to it. In the horse training world they suggest a longer journey so the horse gets used to being in a trailer rather than just a few minutes. Personal preference but I would persevere as in the end the dog has to fit in with your lifestyle not the other way around. Could depend on Dexters feeding times. Maybe just stock up on puppy pads and go for it!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cav used to be terrified of the car as he thought it would take him to his worst experience - the spray down his nose, the kennel cough vaccine! I had to take him for short quick journeys that ended up with a walk. It took time but eventually it worked but he had to sit on the front seat where he could be with me or being held by someone else.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yesterday I updated our travelling article on our Owners club website.

This may help you : http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/cockapoo_care_travelling.html


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried a really short trip today - immediately after he'd done his business. He didn't poo but was quite sad !! So I sang ......I've not the best voice but it seemed to help.

So onwards & upwards.

Another point - is the crate meant to be attached to the car & how best to do that ?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> I tried a really short trip today - immediately after he'd done his business. He didn't poo but was quite sad !! So I sang ......I've not the best voice but it seemed to help.
> 
> So onwards & upwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Does the crate have a handle on it or something. Just slip the safety belt through it and secure it.

Well done for singing. They just need some reassurance. A few more short journeys followed by a lovely ending and you'll have a happy puppy.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a Renault espace & the crate is in the boot, so nothing really to tie it onto. 

We had another 'messy' trip to puppy training which was a shame especially as he'd emptied his bowels before the trip. The trainer has suggested to feed Dexter occassionally in the car crate & get him to sit in , switch on engine & not go anywhere. I will try all these things - its Easter Hols in a week so we would like to be able to bung him in car & get to the beach, moors etc during the holidays with the kids. She said its definately nerves - due to the looseness of it !!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

designsbyisis said:


> I have a Renault espace & the crate is in the boot, so nothing really to tie it onto.
> 
> We had another 'messy' trip to puppy training which was a shame especially as he'd emptied his bowels before the trip. The trainer has suggested to feed Dexter occassionally in the car crate & get him to sit in , switch on engine & not go anywhere. I will try all these things - its Easter Hols in a week so we would like to be able to bung him in car & get to the beach, moors etc during the holidays with the kids. She said its definately nerves - due to the looseness of it !!


Lisa - can you move the crate onto the front passenger seat just for the time being until he is more comfortable with travelling in the car? That way he can see you and be reassured.

Our crate in the boot isn't attached to anything but it's quite a snug fit so I don't think it would move much if there was an accident.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry but cannot stress enough your crate must be securely fixed. Any loose object will move in a collision this is the reason child seats must be fixed. Please do not fall into the trap that it won't happen to me you do not have to be at fault and it is too late when your dogs neck is broken. Sorry to be so brutal but when you have been to as many accidents as I have you don't take anything for granted.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Sorry but cannot stress enough your crate must be securely fixed. Any loose object will move in a collision this is the reason child seats must be fixed. Please do not fall into the trap that it won't happen to me you do not have to be at fault and it is too late when your dogs neck is broken. Sorry to be so brutal but when you have been to as many accidents as I have you don't take anything for granted.


Thank you for your concern but there is no way my crate is moving in the boot as it only just fits and is firmly held in place between the seat and the door. I have it lengthways in for that reason and so it only takes up half the boot space. I like you am a firm believer in ensuring dogs are secure in the car not only for their safety as well as other passengers but also to make sure the driver isn't distracted! I've seen far too many dogs sitting on drivers laps, headrests etc which must be a dangerous distraction making it dangerous for everyone on the road around them!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it a soft crate?? if yes we used to put Buddy on the back sit to start with then as he got bigger we moved it to the boot.

Also why dont you pop him in there start the engine but dont go anywhere just do it a little at a time every day to get him usd to it??

Prehaps pop something nice in there for him to chew on as well??


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Bless him - we drove to Saltram today which is only a mile away. And halfway there we could smell his poo !!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Poor thing he's either stressed by the travelling or it is the motion of the car thats doing it??
Like i said i would start the engine (dont go anywhere) and maybe have him on the back seat with you playing to see what is happening to him ??

Good luck with it all i feel for you cant be nice having to clean that up everytime.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree with Donna - take him out every day sit in the car for a few minutes then go for your walk. When he is happy with that start the engine for a minute then go for walk and when he is happy with that you can start going very short distances before going for walk - hopefully he will soon be a lot happier with car travel!!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

maybe he just thinks I'm a bad driver !!!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just keep going when I got my terrier litter mates one would moan all the time in the car. After a few months they were both quiet and never looked back. I am sure you will soon be enjoying trips out don't give in!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We went out again today - 500m then a poo however this time it was not so loose - I stopped, cleaned him up then carried on & he managed to do the rest of the journey out & back ok 

Ps - I have now cable tied the crate to a hook on the floor of my boot


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Getting there. 

If you want to try the front seat, you may need either a harness or a soft crate. The soft crate can have the safety belt looped through the handles.

Just a thought.


----------

